# LT/RT or Toe Modifier?



## Billington (Sep 25, 2009)

"Attention was next directed to the left second, third, and fourth rays where a Z-Plasty tendon lengthenings were performed at the metatarsophalangeal joint levels dropping the toes into rectus alignment."

I am using code 28234.

I wish to use the LT/RT modifiers since he says it was done at the MPJ. However someone else is saying perhaps the toe modifiers are what I should be using. 

Any opinions/documentation one way or the other would be great.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 25, 2009)

I use toes.


----------



## corkey4 (Sep 25, 2009)

*toes/lt rt*

IS THIS PROCEDURE FOR HAMMER TOE REPAIR OF T1 T2 T3?
OR TREATMENT OF FLAT FOOT?
iF HAMMER TOE REPAIR THE TENDON Z PLASTY MAY BE BUNDLED.
HARD TO SAY WITHOUT COMPLETE OP REPORT.
IF NOT TREATING EACH TOE , USE SITE OF FOOT LT/RT.
TA-T9 USED FOR TOES ( HAMMER TOE TREATMENT )
GOOD LUCK


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 25, 2009)

Metatarsophalangeal would indicate toes.  I code for a foot specialist and he confirmed this.


----------



## Billington (Sep 28, 2009)

It was for hammertoe. Thank you so much for advising. I will go with the toe modifiers.


----------

